# PayPal transaction



## brick0044 (May 27, 2014)

What are the risks of a Paypal transaction ? I'm a trusting person I just don't want to get burned. And does anyone know XXX XXXXX he is buying a bottle from me . Sorry just nervous Edited name out.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2014)

I've never had a problem in 20 years of paypal, it may depend on where your selling it from. I've used it on personal web sites of mine, direct sales by word of mouth and ebay.Buyers do tend to get the preference over sellers protection wise but that's not likely if your selling has an accurate description.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (May 27, 2014)

I've been using PayPal for probably 10 years, and have never had a problem. And I've never been burned by anyone on this site. []  ~Mike


----------



## brick0044 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the reassurance. Just hear horror stories.


----------



## DeepDown (May 29, 2014)

Pay Pal has Pro's & Con's like everything usually does.  I was a heavy seller on there For over 10 yrs. Finally Quit selling on there 3 yrs ago... I probably made over 300,000 sales on ebay and used Pay Pal mainly. I had some problems with them But Not many.. I left with over 50,000 feedback and had less than 10 negatives in all that time... And my last 6 months. Pay Pal was making some problems. So was Ebays loop holes on Buyer protection... But my Biggest problem with Pay Pal... For No reason at all... they all of sudden Froze my Pay Pal and my Personal Checking accounting or 10 days.... Their So Called reason:  They wanted to see if I really Had all 10,000+ items I had listed in my Ebay store... which of course I did... all 10 days, never asked to see the items, Never ask me questions, never done nothing.... it was froze for no Good reason... --- when they did it... At That time:  I never kept cash on me.. ALL my money was in checking and Pay Pal. I was screwed... so on Day 3... I called them, Telling I Dead broke now... How am I going eat, pay mortage etc... Every cent I have is in those 2 accounts....  Because my account was with them for over 10 yrs and never once had any issue... They opened it for me for 4 hrs... and let me Pull ALL my money out of those 2 accounts (they knew I was Pulling ALL of it too - They let me)... and then re-froze it for the last 7 days... THAT NICE PART they done for me.... But never made sense why they froze it in first place.. And never once asked me for anything or even talked with me... Just froze everything for 10 days... and back to normal... That was the only Real Problem I had with them... Couple small ones... No big deal things.... SO my Warning to ANYONE having a Pay Pal account..... Do Not Keep lots of money in it... and you better Used a 2nd Checking account only attached to Pay Pal... Keep on Checking account Totally off Pay pal, one they never seen attached.. If they seen it, they freeze it too...  And even that watch how much money you keep them.... Because if you do have a great selling month or Lots of money in the accounts... They will Freeze you accounts for No Good reason... And They Normally Never let you get your Money Out.... It was Special thing they done for me... Just Happened I playing an online game with a guy for over a year who High up with ebay, also called them and we on 3- way call with them... And My account was Flawless my whole 10+ years with LOTS of Sales... Only reasons why they done that for me... I was Lucky..  I know others who had it happen to them (froze accounts) It Happens a lot when making Tons of sales or High Lots of money in the accounts.... And I think they do it... Because they told too by Govnment or Police, someone... To make sure your not doing something illegal..  But it weird, you never get asked anything the whole time... just frozen for 10 days... That was my only main problem I had... 3 yrs ago.


----------



## DeepDown (May 29, 2014)

Forgot to say.... Pay pal can Freeze any of Your accounts you attached on Pay Pal... If you put a checking account & also put a different Bank Credit Card... they can freeze both... Any account ever attached with them.   If you are using your main everyday Checking account now with them... Leave on with them... Just open a 2nd account and Never list the account or debit card with them... I heard mixed stories about Transferring the money from the Pay Pal account - to the checking account not listed with them... I think they Can't freeze it... I think that ok to do... But I didn't.... Just every time I up over $1,000 in the account I'd go to ATM and with drawn my debit cards and Then go to my other bank a deposit the money... I wasn't going to let that happen to me again... I just figured out what a good amount for me to keep in the accounts to cover everything, shipping cost averages for a few days.... etc... rest I took out and put in my new checking account not tied to them at all... Hope this Helps... Anyone selling on Ebay a lot or using Pay Pal a lot.... It does happen a lot.... and really did happen to me..


----------



## andy volkerts (May 29, 2014)

The above is true fact. Pay pal can and will freeze your pay pal account and anything tied to it, BUT only if it is a selling pay pal account, I have a buyers pay pal account and they don't mess with that or my regular checking, go figure huh. been with e-bay since 1996 and pay pal since it started, and pay pal is the only best way to go if you are a buyer.....Andy


----------



## diggerdirect (May 30, 2014)

andy volkerts said:
			
		

> The above is true fact. Pay pal can and will freeze your pay pal account and anything tied to it,



BS Thats Not 'fact' at all....I dont know what banks you have but if you have a paypal business or premier account and tie a personal bank account to it you have authorized your bank to allow a third party (paypal) to access funds from that account, which they will do under certain circumstances, no different than having any other bill auto deducted from your account by any other 'third party', but they (PayPal) cannot 'Freeze'  any of your personal accounts. It takes a court order, the bank itself or another legal entity to do that. If thats what happened then obviously there is more to this story than stated above, but it wasnt paypal who froze it.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 30, 2014)

Then you should go to the flea-bay sellers pages and tell the myriad of posters there how to unfreeze their accounts, because apparently it happens all the time to seller accounts. I am not complaining about my account, just sayin, it happens, all the time...............


----------



## diggerdirect (May 31, 2014)

andy volkerts said:
			
		

> Then you should go to the flea-bay sellers pages and tell the myriad of posters there how to unfreeze their accounts, because apparently it happens all the time to seller accounts. I am not complaining about my account, just sayin, it happens, all the time...............



Seems you have confused a 'sellers paypal account' with personal bank accounts & cards. Don't get me wrong, I dont have any " I Love PayPal " tattoos on my forehead, their treatment of sellers, especially, but not limited to, new sellers and the 21+ day holds they can & do randomly impose on sellers 'PayPal' accounts is ridiculous at best, as well as eBays 'use only our payment service or leave' policies that I'd like to see changed, but after numerous court challenges still stands so apparently is legal as well. My issue is with the statement that paypal can freeze any past or present linked bank account or card, that is false. They cannot unless they go through the proper channels same as any other bill collector has to. You can revoke any third party authorizations to your personal accounts at any time with your bank.  I do frequent the sellers boards & paypal boards on eBay quite often, the majority are complaints about temporary holds (frozen) 'paypal' accounts (which is clearly stated in the terms when you sign up) or complaints about paypal taking funds from linked accounts when there isn't enough in their paypal account. (also clearly stated in the terms) The OP is the first complaint I've seen of paypal freezing their personal bank account 'for no reason', and would suspect there is much more to the story, because they can't 'just do it'.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 31, 2014)

And if you visit the seller boards at Flea-bay then you do know about all the sellers who warn newer sellers to have a special bank account that is just for use by pay pal, and not used for anything else. BECAUSE those accounts have been frozen (using their term) by pay pal for reasons not readily apparent to the user of said accounts (using their statements of fact). If the problem of " Frozen" accounts was  Bs  there wouldn't be such a vast discussion of it on ALL the community boards of Flea-bay. So don't come on here and tell me I am posting Bs statements when I am only letting users here know of the perils of using pay pal. Because if it is Bs then one heck of a lot of flea-bay sellers are having a lot of problems that are apparently not real according to you. Pay Pal may get the authority to freeze those bank accounts which are tied to their system I don't suppose that you really know that seeing as you are not with or an authority of pay pal...........Andy


----------



## diggerdirect (May 31, 2014)

Lmao, First off,'Bank' *account*= an account you open at a *financial institution*'PayPal' *account*= an account you open online with *PayPal (*which is not a bank*)* I know they can't post anything on the internet thats not true [], but if someone says paypal or anybody can just freeze an account opened at a financial institution without due process and for 'undisclosed' or 'unknown to me' reasons, and you come on here touting it as fact because you read it on the internet, then *yes,* you are not only posting BS, but stating it as "true fact".  Your patent dislike of eBay & paypal is quite apparent, to each his own, but certainly there are more than enough *true* negatives about paypal you can use to spread your message rather than resort to these methods?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 31, 2014)

Things some people say or think are facts?


----------



## DeepDown (May 31, 2014)

Digger... You would be wrong.. Pay Pal can freeze any bank you have attached to Pay Pal. It's in the user agreement you sign opening the account... Like most people I never knew it, until it happened to me... It a Freeze/ hold on Pay Pal and whatever is tied to it... which mine was only checking account with checking debit card as the CC. BUT got froze for no good reason.. The Ebay account was still open... was still selling... But Pay Pal & checking was froze... It Just like if your selling and you have to do a refund... and if money not in Pay Pal in certain time... they'll just take from the bank account.... Same goes as freezes.. And like I said... It was Pay Pal problem... Not an Ebay Problem. Ebay was open and still selling during those 10 days. And Pay Pal excuse was they wanted to make sure all my items, I had... Never got any questions from them... That's why I think and from what I read from others... Gov or police make them do it... So they can run numbers, etc... make sure everything legal... It only seems to happen when your pulling in lots of money from lots high volume sales in a month or if you selling an item they THINK may be stolen (items that have a rep from being stolen a lot).... Happens many to people who selling electronics, computers, License plates etc.... Which I was selling tons and tons of Vintage Car radio's 30's - 70's).. But was on tail end of them.. I picked truck loads and truck loads of them when GM plants close down in Anderson IN. Got them dirt cheap at auction.. Made a killing with them... BUT PAY PAL only told me... wanted to make sure I had the items, I had listed in my store... And both Checking and Pay Pal was froze the exact 10 days they told me it was going to be.. no more, no less (except when let me get my money out)... then was right back on as normal! that was 3 yrs ago.... Maybe they change rules since then.. But WAS ok, for them to do at time... and Think it still is.. You give them right to do it, when you ok the user agreement when opening your selling Pay Pal account.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 31, 2014)

I have nothing against pay pal and stated such fact in my first post. I do not sell on e-bay and do not have my banlk account attached to my pay pal account. If I do not carry enough money in my account to pay for the bottles I get thru e-bay pay pal will not pay the seller and I will get anonpaying buyer gig on my record. I am saying that IF you have a pay pal account tied to a bank (financial institution) and pay pal freezes your pay pal account, then the bank account attached to that account is frozen also. You cannot use it until pay pal and whomever has caused the action in the first place are satisfied. and apparently Deep Down has had this problem whether you choose to believe him or not. BUT knowing a seller who had this problem I choose to believe him. maybe frozen isn't the best term to use for this action, but it pretty accurately tells you what happens to your account. nuff said, just be careful folks, about what account you attach to your pay pal account...........Andy


----------



## DeepDown (May 31, 2014)

BTW - I don't hate Ebay or Pay Pal.. I made a lot money with them in my time with them (have great true stores of items got cheap, almost nothing cheap,, had no clue what I had, until it sold sky high) .. But when I started getting burnt from their new (at that time) buyer agreements... I was time for me to quit.  my last 2 months.. was getting people returning packages with cheap paper books to add weght to box.. and said they returned the stereo... They got the stereo, shipping cost of item... and lost a great stereo and stuck with shipping cost. Stereo's not cheap to mail. Had 1 lady who bought 40's Disney clock still sealed, from Disney world... Got her money back, Because it ran slow, didn't keep right time... Wasn't meant to be open... it was from 1940's... Their new buyer agreement didn't work with my items.. everything very vintage.. was getting burnt all of sudden... Made it time to quit... Too much work involved for 1 person who doing high volume of sales... and then deal things like that.. too much for me... And it was the Friend I was playing Evony online with who high up with ebay... Who helped get my money out while froze.. Ebay was my side. Even the Pay Pal guy we talked with ... Let me know.. He was bending the rules for me.. I was extremely happy for that... But their reason made zero sense.. They couldn;t do anything about it.. had to stay froze.. Like it was automatic thing that set up off to freeze... Either amount Money or items.. was out their hands.. Something sets it off... And it froze both Pay Pal & the Checking account hook to it - FACT!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 1, 2014)

Hmm, I wonder how the original poster made out? []


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't know Eric, but hopefully after reading this post (if they did) they attached a pay pal only bank account and so wont get gigged too badly if something happens............Andy


----------

